# PDF Dateien mit Java drucken



## Chatman (8. Aug 2011)

jPDFPrint API (Java PDF Libraries and Tools by Qoppa Software) etc. haben gewisse Einschrängungen in den FreeVersion. (nur Druck von 10 Seiten möglich / Andruck Hersteller-Logo etc.)

Wie druckt ihr über Java PDF Dateien aus (ohne Einschränkungen) ? 
Mit den Standard API's?

Danke und Schöne Grüße


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (9. Aug 2011)

wenn du die Daten als XML vorliegen hast, kannst XSL:FO von Apache nehmen. iText hat soviel ich weiß auch keine Beschränkung


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (9. Aug 2011)

Entweder per Desktop.print(File pdfFile) - dafür ist ein installierter PDF-Viewer notwendig, oder mit dem PDFRenderer (LGPL). Hier der Code:


```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import java.awt.print.Book;
import java.awt.print.PageFormat;
import java.awt.print.Paper;
import java.awt.print.Printable;
import java.awt.print.PrinterException;
import java.awt.print.PrinterJob;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.nio.ByteBuffer;
import java.nio.channels.FileChannel;

import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

import com.sun.pdfview.PDFFile;
import com.sun.pdfview.PDFPage;
import com.sun.pdfview.PDFRenderer;

public class PDFPrinter {

	public PDFPrinter(File file) {
		try {
			FileInputStream fis = new FileInputStream(file);
			FileChannel fc = fis.getChannel();
			ByteBuffer bb = fc.map(FileChannel.MapMode.READ_ONLY, 0, fc.size());
			PDFFile pdfFile = new PDFFile(bb); // Create PDF Print Page
			PDFPrintPage pages = new PDFPrintPage(pdfFile);

			// Create Print Job
			PrinterJob pjob = PrinterJob.getPrinterJob();
			PageFormat pf = PrinterJob.getPrinterJob().defaultPage();
			Paper a4paper = new Paper();
			double paperWidth = 8.26;
			double paperHeight = 11.69;
			a4paper.setSize(paperWidth * 72.0, paperHeight * 72.0);

			/*
			 * set the margins respectively the imageable area
			 */
			double leftMargin = 0.3;
			double rightMargin = 0.3;
			double topMargin = 0.5;
			double bottomMargin = 0.5;

			a4paper.setImageableArea(leftMargin * 72.0, topMargin * 72.0,
					(paperWidth - leftMargin - rightMargin) * 72.0,
					(paperHeight - topMargin - bottomMargin) * 72.0);
			pf.setPaper(a4paper);

			pjob.setJobName(file.getName());
			Book book = new Book();
			book.append(pages, pf, pdfFile.getNumPages());
			pjob.setPageable(book);

			// Send print job to default printer
			if (pjob.printDialog()) {
				pjob.print();
			}
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (PrinterException e) {
			JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Printing Error: "
					+ e.getMessage(), "Print Aborted",
					JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}

	class PDFPrintPage implements Printable {
		private PDFFile file;

		PDFPrintPage(PDFFile file) {
			this.file = file;
		}

		public int print(Graphics g, PageFormat format, int index)
				throws PrinterException {
			int pagenum = index + 1;

			// don't bother if the page number is out of range.
			if ((pagenum >= 1) && (pagenum <= file.getNumPages())) {
				// fit the PDFPage into the printing area
				Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D) g;
				PDFPage page = file.getPage(pagenum);
				double pwidth = format.getImageableWidth();
				double pheight = format.getImageableHeight();

				double aspect = page.getAspectRatio();
				double paperaspect = pwidth / pheight;

				Rectangle imgbounds;

				if (aspect > paperaspect) {
					// paper is too tall / pdfpage is too wide
					int height = (int) (pwidth / aspect);
					imgbounds = new Rectangle(
							(int) format.getImageableX(),
							(int) (format.getImageableY() + ((pheight - height) / 2)),
							(int) pwidth, height);
				} else {
					// paper is too wide / pdfpage is too tall
					int width = (int) (pheight * aspect);
					imgbounds = new Rectangle(
							(int) (format.getImageableX() + ((pwidth - width) / 2)),
							(int) format.getImageableY(), width, (int) pheight);
				}

				// render the page
				PDFRenderer pgs = new PDFRenderer(page, g2, imgbounds, null,
						null);
				try {
					page.waitForFinish();
					pgs.run();
				} catch (InterruptedException ie) {
				}

				return PAGE_EXISTS;
			} else {
				return NO_SUCH_PAGE;
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Aufruf:

```
new PDFPrinter(file);
```


----------

